# Rhom tank



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've been putting off moving many things around since the shrimp are breeding and I'd like to give them a chance to drop a few sets of eggs.
Here's a few pics from tonight...
I need a bigger tank.. and some Co2..


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Tank looks great! That third pic is an awesome shot! Good job as usual winkyee


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice Winkyee,I'm likeing that action shot-


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i think the next setup i get is gunna be a planted rhom tank. your setup look amazing i love planted tanks
wally


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a beautiful looking tank like that last pic


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice Rhom and tank!








I never had luck with Ps and plants, they bit pieces off till they were worthless.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow awesome yawn shot. the tank is coming along great. if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys,
It's nice to have a fish that isn't like a weed eater , this guy will trim a bit if something is in his way but thats about it.
I still need a bigger tank...lol.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

What size do you have him in winkyee?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

75


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

awesome wink.... i need plant growth like that in my tank!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking tank and rhomb


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

plants look like they're doin great. and that rhom is immaculate!


----------

